# ENFP... with a strong Se influence?!?!?



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I am ENFP I have no doubt... well I kinda do, but I am NOT S... the thing is, that, as my signature states, my cognitive functions go in the order:
Ne Ni Fi Se Fe Ti Te Si instead of 
Ne Fi Te Si Ni Fe Ti Se 
this would indicate, yes?, that In order of preference, I am:
ENxx
INxx
ESxx
ISxx
right? and:
ExFx
IxFx
IxTx
ExTx

This might suggest I test closest to (in order):
ENFx
INFx
ENTx/INTx (equally almost)
ESFx
ISFx
ISTx/ESTx (equally almost) ... so I am CLOSEST to ENFP, due to my P tendencies... right? 

SUM UP... with my functions I use Ne before any of: Ni Se Si
and I use Fi before I use any of: Fe Ti Te
Thus giving me the result of ENFP... am I on the right track here?:mellow:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Outside of the type guideline (ENFP is Ne-Fe-Te-Si), there's no need to re-order your functions based on preference. At some point, someone decided that function order is not absolute; which would be wrong in the theory.

Re-ordering them based on preference usually makes no sense, people will give themselves no sensing, no feeling, no judging or perceiving functions. MBTI works in a checks and balances sort of way, each function you have, accounts for the other.

If you're using :

Ne-Ni-Fi-Se, you're using no thinking function. "Shadow functions" (the other 4), are not used in a simple manner, you do need a real thinking function. By doing this, you are disregarding types as a whole, because you are alienating yourself from the one you've chosen (ENFP).

Ne and Se, are both extroverted perceiving functions, both deal with the external world. If you have Ne, you don't even really need Se, because they do the same thing in a different order. 

If you want to be an MBTI ENFP, you use Ne-Fi-Te-Si.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

... well this test told me that was the order in which I actually use functions... that is all I was saying. I realize I need to develop a more balanced use of functions (NE Fi Te Si), but right now I actually use Ne Ni Fi and Se the most. (according to the test) and I was trying to understand that. and I never CHOSE ENFP. that I would like to make clear. The problem with what you are saying "If you want to be an MBTI ENFP, you use Ne-Fi-Te-Si." is that this is a theory, and is not practical IRL... I can't just go. 'you know what I am going to use these functions today' my brain is used to using the functions it uses, and so, it will take time to shift to using a more balanced set of functions. What I was saying was that since my MOST USED perceiving function is Ne, and my MOST USED judging function is Fi... then I am MOST LIKE ENFP (Ne Fi...) and again I did not hand pick these for myself. I might have been unclear, but I am still trying to understand this system a little more, and thank you for your help.  I need it.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

These are the actual results from a function analysis test:
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************* (37.6)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********** (10.2)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************************** ** (52.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40.7)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************** (14.3)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************** (14.7)
unused
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************** (32.6)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************* (38)
excellent use

The Thinking feeling functions as I understand are put mostly in terms of how you make decisions, and the thing is I am RUBBISH at making decisions, so I believe that I don't use them as much. and note that my Fe isn't that far behind Fi and Se... so yea I use that too. so I use MOST (Ne Ni Fi Se Fe) 

I'm just trying to give you as much to work with as possible to help me


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

people need to stop taking function tests online. all it does it confuse people.

secondly, everyone uses all functions. it's a preference system. no need to freak out and doubt your mbti type because you took a test and it said you used them in a different order. 

if you read the description of enfp, and look at the preferred functions, and feel that both *roughly* fit you... then you're an enfp.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

SarahWilliams said:


> people need to stop taking function tests online. all it does it confuse people.
> 
> secondly, everyone uses all functions. it's a preference system. no need to freak out and doubt your mbti type because you took a test and it said you used them in a different order.
> 
> if you read the description of enfp, and look at the preferred functions, and feel that both *roughly* fit you... then you're an enfp.


 this made me happy. 
I had just decided to take the test again... and decided that it was a bad bad bad test to give people. but thank you... you have given me the confidence to not care how wonky my functions are said to be.

more important question... do P use N/S more and J use F/T more??? because I am getting that kind of picture from it right now... 

but yea  have a nice day.


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

haha, on reread my assessment seems harsh. basically i wouldn't doubt your mbti type if it seems right. if you already have your doubts about your typing - then examining the functions can be helpful. just keep in mind that you can have very developed secondary functions.


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

willhite2 said:


> this made me happy.
> I had just decided to take the test again... and decided that it was a bad bad bad test to give people. but thank you... you have given me the confidence to not care how wonky my functions are said to be.
> 
> more important question... do P use N/S more and J use F/T more??? because I am getting that kind of picture from it right now...
> ...


pretty much. people with J preferences extrovert either the T or F function. Ps extrovert either the N or S function. see: 

MBTI and Jungian Functional Notation

basically, people with xxFJ preferences will use Fe before Fi, people with xxTJ preferences will use Te before Ti. 

likewise, people with xNxP preferences will use Ne before Ni, people with xSxP preferences will use Se before Si. 

and so on, and so forth 

it takes a really really long time to understand the functions. i don't think im there yet. it's all pretty complex, haha.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

You weren't unclear at all, I was speaking of the theory itself.

I was referring to the label, in theory to be an XXXX, you use Xy-Xy-Xy-Xy. People rarely fit into the box of personality theories, but each theory does have a guideline to follow. In the theory, a type's functions, are a type's functions. If you use a different set of functions, you are not the type that is "kind of"

In that sense the MBTI deals with functional absolutes. Test reliability has already been denounced, you cannot choose to be an ENFP, but a test can tell you that you are?

Functions are the manner in which you process the world around you, how your brain works. They aren't skills, or thoughts. The gravity of "changing" or "using" a different function must be known, I would say aside from serious trauma your functions are not going to change. 

The paths are already there, it's which route you take that determines how strongly you use your functions. 



> more important question... do P use N/S more and J use F/T more??? because I am getting that kind of picture from it right now...


This depends on the orientation of ones E/I mixed with P/J. Introverted Ps use a Judging function (T and F functions) the "most" (I dont prefer to use the word more when describing functions), while Extroverted Ps use a Perceiving function the "most" (S and N functions).

Extroverted Judgers use a judging function the "most", Introverted Judgers use a Percieving function the "most".

For Reference: 

Judging Functions are Te, Ti, Fe, Fi
Perceiving Functions are Si, Se, Ni, Ne

Edit: Yeah, way to snipe Sarah.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

I heard Jung's books were huge, and in German, but yea... this is going to take some time to figure out. I am well content for the time being though and for that I thank you both...

Sarah, I didn't really see you as harsh at all...


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Jung can be kind of...dense. There are websites to his translated works, but even those make my head hurt reading them, and I'm a prolific reader.

A book that introduced me to cognitive functions which I found very useful is _Personality Type_ by Lenore Thomson: *here* is a link to read some of it online. I also bought a copy for 8 bucks off Amazon. It's worth it.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm an ENFP, and according to a test tonight, the order I use my functions seems to be:

Ne > Fi > Se > Fe > Ni > Ti > Si > Te

_/shrug_


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think we learn to use these things.... we live in a sensor's world.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the reason there is difficulty in typing for a person is because they don't fully understand their own perspective in life. Once you do, it's easy.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

willhite2 said:


> SUM UP... with my functions I use Ne before any of: Ni Se Si
> and I use Fi before I use any of: Fe Ti Te
> Thus giving me the result of ENFP... am I on the right track here?:mellow:


Yes you're on the right track, here is a related thread to help you continue onward,
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/38106-interpreting-cognitive-function-test-results.html


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

This reminds me of the ENFP/ISFP thread I just made. I also score pretty high on Se, but apparently some other ENFPs do as well, in my observations of a collective thread of ENFP functions test results on another web site. 

However, curiously enough I also find that I'm more aware of my senses than some Intuitives. Some NF women have reported to me things like not living in their body or even being unaware of their bodies, where as I am much more aware of my body, health, food, nutrition, plus I've always been quite comfortable with myself sexually and physical touch is my primary love language.

I've also considered lately that I'd rather be a pastry chef or a florist than do any kind of theoretical work. 

On the other hand, I've always felt that I was bad at sports (yes I know that's a stereotype) and I just don't have that feeling that I'm always super aware of my physical surroundings, either.


----------

